# Tiny bumps on golden's nose



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, he's a good looking boy. 
It's hard to say really, good idea you're having them checked by your Vet. 
Could be an allergic reaction, did the bushes with the berries have any thorns on them?


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

bug bites maybe? do they seem itchy to him?


----------

